# How often to get new sails on a J-29?



## Ryan Heaslip (Aug 25, 2011)

Some of my competitors that I sail against on Lake Champlain in Vermont seem to get new sails every year.

Any idea how much new sails are worth in seconds per mile? 

It's difficult for me to comprehend because "all things are not equal." In Vermont on Lake Champlain the air can be very light, so I'm assuming new sails are very valuable.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't answer the spin set-up question (ignorance). But this one...I got:

Every season. Otherwise your crew thinks you're cheap. And, any bag whatsoever = slow.

All things are not equal if you're losing.


----------



## Ryan Heaslip (Aug 25, 2011)

Well said, well said....maybe I can take up a collection from my crew? 

Doubtful! 

As far as "all things being equal" I kind of meant is it the sails or does the other boat have better crew or is doing something different/better. It's tricky sailing in Vermont as the winds are fickle.

I would agree though, probably best to replace the sails every year.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ryan Heaslip said:


> Well said, well said....maybe I can take up a collection from my crew?
> 
> Doubtful!
> 
> ...


What I've found in the very limited racing I've done is that it's the crew/skipper over the sails in most beer cans.

However, if you're racing real racers, you better have good crew AND good gear. Every 1000th counts.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

It depends greatly on what level of racing your fleet is at. Generally I feel that to be competitive in a decent fleet you should buy one sail a year. YMMV.

I bought a decent race boat 5 years ago but the sails were done. It has taken me this long to get a respectable set of sails on her. Unfortunately I blew out my better spinnaker tonight 

Crew work and boat smarts are a huge part of it but you need reasonable sails.

Good Luck


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Gary's advice is pretty much it for most phrf racing. One sail per year if you can, but make the main _(particularly for a J-29 frac rig!)_ and the most commonly used jib for your venue the priorities. Sails make a big difference, but don't bother if the bottom of your boat isn't clean!  Many one design classes, if it applies, have sail limits including size, material, and how many can be purchased in a calendar year.


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been racing on the same boat for 5 years, we have 2 mains 4 jibs and 3 spinnakers. This does not include the storm sails. all sails are over 5 years old and we still come in first most of the time. Old crew and old sails work good together.


----------

